# IBS during Peri- menopause



## carol mary (Dec 1, 2002)

My IBS has gotten worse since I have begun the beginnings of menopause. Besides my moods being erratic, so has my gut!Has anyone else seen an increase of IBS during this time?


----------



## IBSBAD (Mar 7, 2003)

I never knew what IBS was until I hit this lovely time in my life.







Of course, I had never heard the term Peri-Menopause either. I think they keep these things secret to keep us all from jumping off cliffs at the age of 45


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

I would have to say my IBS D got BETTER during perimenopause, until I started taking HRT, then BC pills, then HRT again. That definitely made it worse. At some times during peri you're actually producing too much estrogen (at least in comparison to your other hormones), and that can aggravate IBS as well as cause ovarian cysts and tumors, fibroids and polyps. (I got all of these, as well.) And it's true that doctors, books and even your own mother don't warn you about this wonderful time of life. When I started having these horrible symptoms eight years ago, I had NO IDEA what could be wrong with me.


----------



## susaloh (Dec 28, 2002)

I'm 42 and I think I'm in the stage of excessive estrogen. I've posted here quite a lot about my hormone related IBS problems. Two cycles ago I started taking BC pills but had to quit after two days (!) because of severe side effects. My gyn refused to try me on another pill and gave me phyto-estrogens (isoflavones) instead. They're supposed to help both with menopause (when there's too little estrogen) and with PMS because the phyto-estrogens compete with the body's own estrogen for receptor spaces and there might be a feed back to the brain to produce less estrogen. Anyway, this is basically classified as a supplement (made of soy) but the effect on my system is amazing. My hormones used to be in turmoil throughout my cycle and I also had very bad PMS, and my IBS was so bad, I lived on rice and chicken for 6 months. Since I started taking the phyto estrogen I've had no PMS whatsoever, not even the normal, harmless symptoms like tender breasts or chocolate cravings. I still got some IBS symptoms at the end of my period and around ovulation, but mainly bloating. Not a single sudden violent bowel movements, no gurgling, no cramping (neither uterus nor colon cramps) which used to rule my life for two or three weeks in each cycle. I still can't believe my luck and I knock on wood that this will last. The downside: I have to be very cautious with the dosage because from the recommended dosis I actually get severe side effects!! Basically dizziness and sleepless nights and heart racing. So much for harmless supplements. I think this is really worth a try for anyone with peri-menopausal problems and not widely known by the medical profession!Susaloh


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

I went 2 years thinking that what I was experiencing was peri-menopause and IBS-D...turns out my problems were due to thyroid disease instead. Don't assume that your problems are due to peri....get blood tests done, including a thyroid blood test. Good luck!


----------

